# Need help understanding diversity visa rules !!!



## Casper.Ne27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I have applied for diversity visa program last year and I am waiting results until May of this year. I have understood most of conditions and rules that US diversity visa have, except one. 
Being "public charge" of state. 
Let me explain with few words, for the moment i have no job, no money, and i don't have bank account. I hope that soon i will find a job and get some moneys. I do not have neither any of my family members or uncle in USA, just a few friends that i don't believe much that they will help me for a warranty letter or something else.
I believe in my self that i am able to find a job fast because i know let's say, up to 85% of English language, and i like very much computers. I stay up to 8 hour everyday working and testing different things in my computers.
Anyway, i need to know how much money do i need to have in my bank account to complete the rule of "public charge" and is there a way to pass "public charge" only with bank account, or do i need any other documents to confess that i will not be a "public charge" in USA ? Please tell me something about this rule, thank you very much for your attention, i really appreciate it :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There's not a fixed amount, it's up to the discretion of the interviewer.
But how do you think you are going to pay the fees once you are the lucky winner?
How are you planning on paying for your plane ticket? What about your living expenses, renting a house, paying deposits to get a phoneplan, internetaccess? Paying for food? Transportation to get to your job?...
For Belgium and the Netherlands a ballpark figure is at least 10.000 euro's, but I wouldn't leave for the US with no professional network, no jobleads, no competetive work experience or attractive degrees, and with only 10.000 euro. (But I don't know how miserable live in Albania is, so that might make a difference?)


----------



## Casper.Ne27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes my friend, here is not living, but struggle for survival, because if you don't have a friend or mate that work in government you have no chance to find a work, in both of sectors, state and private. 70% of population works on state, and they are all friends of politicians. My family work for less than 200 Euro/month and imagine how expensive are the bills of life. So my friend i am very hopeless from living in my country, and i don't know how i can live in USA without having much moneys, but i will prove my chance out there, if DV of course, chose me.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So sad that you are living in such a situation. :-(
I know that it depends on the country where you live in. For some African countries it's almost impossible to save 10.000 euro or more before moving to the US. But for Belgium or The Netherlands, that's a very normal amount. There it would be considered 'not a lot of money' to make a start in a new country.
Have you found reactions from country-fellowman who won the lottery, and who can tell you how much money that had on their bank account?
Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Casper.Ne27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, i have ask one of my friend that has gone with USA lottery, and he said same things you said to me, for the bank amount, about 10.000 euro/dollars (even more) that are completely impossible to me. But if fate smiles to me, if i win the right to live in USA, i will risk, and i will borrow some moneys. I hope god will help me, because i am in a very poor situation. I think to me self, what if one of my members family get sick, what i will do ? Because in Albania, if you have no moneys, the doctors let you rather dye in hospital, than save you, even if you pay taxes, they wont high bribery values to save you. And we are in the middle of Europe in 2013   

Anyway thank you very much for giving me such a hopeful advice, i really owe you one. Best wishes.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The US is not much different than Albania regarding poor people's health. Watch "sicko" from Michael Moore to get an idea.


----------



## Casper.Ne27 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does American doctors ask you bribery ? Even if you pay all taxes for your health insurance, just to make you a regular check, without mentioning operation, and the fact that you have to buy all your medications because the hospitals does not have even age, cotton, syringe.
Did you know that here before about 2 month a 11 years old child has died, because he had an eyes illness (i don't the name of illness to be honest) and he was operated by 3 dentists, that wasn't qualified for that field (for eyes i mean). All this story has happened in our civil hospital, that is also a university center, (one of the best hospitals in all country). Does this things occur to USA ? Believe me my friend, there are my differences between our countries.


----------

